# R.I.P. Lister



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

I got back from my girlfriend's house this morning and noticed that my little red devil didn't seem to be in the tank. I found his corpse half way across the room all dried up and covered in dog hair. I miss the poor little bastard







I havn't lost a fish in a year and now im just sad... Rest in peace lister the tormentor of souls. 
View attachment 47874


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

that sucks dude









I lost my 4" gold severum yesterday


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

sorry chap i think im just about to loose a JD its getting battered by everything else in the tank i cant catch it to get it out.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

lemmywinks said:


> that sucks dude
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awwe...how did it die?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

it was eaten by whales


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> > that sucks dude
> ...


not really sure. but im thinking it was my 5" male convict that got him... woke up to a gold severum w/o any fins and missing an eye


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)




----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

hey i was pretty close


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Sorry for your loss guys


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

hmmm maybe i should get a lid for my tank?







to your rd.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Filo said:


> hmmm maybe i should get a lid for my tank?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


umm yeah u know them fish will jump out


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

thanks everyone


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

that sucks, happened to my first GT, I know how ya feel


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Sorry to hear that!


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

sry dude.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

sorry to hear that


----------



## RigidNeophyte (Jul 1, 2004)

I know how you feel man. My RD died, i got it when she was about 1.5" and had her for almost a year. 7" when she died... i cried. First cichlid i ever owned, she was the one i cared the most about...


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Sorry for your loss!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

That was a nice looking fish


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

I always wonder why fish feel the need to jump out of their tanks... it can be the smallest gap... but they will find it


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

r0d1mus said:


> I always wonder why fish feel the need to jump out of their tanks... it can be the smallest gap... but they will find it
> [snapback]901686[/snapback]​


My guess is in the case of my RD,it was at the bottom of the pecking order and i have a large tiger oscar in there that always used to bust it's ass. So i think mine was chased out.


----------

